# Line boring



## sdmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Any one got any ideas on how to get my drill press to do accurate line boring? The only thing i can think of is to install some kind of stop on a hinge that i can flip into the previous hole, drill, slide, drill... I've got 36 panels to do! Wondering if someone has figured out a better way.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

What size holes, what spacing? :smile:


----------



## sdmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

*scott*

5mm holes for shelf pins, spaced 1" apart- must be precise!!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Flip stop with a pin would prolly be the most accurate.

I have used pegboard templates with a cordless drill and depth collar without any issues. :smile:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

sdmiller said:


> Any one got any ideas on how to get my drill press to do accurate line boring? The only thing i can think of is to install some kind of stop on a hinge that i can flip into the previous hole, drill, slide, drill... I've got 36 panels to do! Wondering if someone has figured out a better way.


I use a template and plunge router.:smile: With that many panels it would be easy to justify a purpose built jig.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*pegboard 1/4"*



mdntrdr said:


> Flip stop with a pin would prolly be the most accurate.
> 
> *I have used pegboard templates with a cordless drill and depth collar without any issues.* :smile:


What he said....

Some 1/4" pegboard and rip it to the width of your panels and then tape or mark the line of holes most suitable and "drill baby, drill" using hand drill with a depth stop, make one from a dowel or block of wood to suit.  bill


----------



## sdmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

so...nobody has figured out how to use a drill press for line boring... i will figure it out and become rich...haha


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

They have them out there.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...leBase&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Google


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

The article describing this setup may be helpful










Article on home made line boring

This might be helpful and is easy to make


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try this one*



sdmiller said:


> so...nobody has figured out how to use a drill press for line boring... i will figure it out and become rich...haha


http://www.weaver-sales.com/multiple-spindle-drill-machine.htm


----------

